# General > Member's Lounge > Nature and Conservation >  Trees of Singapore Botanical Gardens

## hwchoy

I just love trees, especially those free-standing and majestic trees with a well-formed crown. They are even more awesome when they flower. But how many people actually pay attention to all the myriads of species of trees around us?

----------


## hwchoy

*Dryobalanops aromatica* - Borneo Camphor / Brunei Teak


shot with EF 24mm ƒ/1.4 *L* without CPL, overcast day.

trivia: at the lower right corner of the picture you can see a dash of red, which is the blooming _Brachychiton acerifolius_ - The Illawarra Flame Tree.

----------


## hwchoy

*Alstonia angustiloba* - Pulai Tree


shot on a super sunny midday with EF 80-200mm ƒ/2.8 *L* with CPL at ƒ=80mm.

----------


## hwchoy

*Corypha umbraculifera* - Talipot Palm


shot with a G5 at max wide  :Grin:

----------


## hwchoy

*Shorea leprosula* - Meranti tambaga


shot with EF 24mm ƒ/1.4 *L* without CPL, overcast.

----------


## hwchoy

*Brachychiton acerifolius* - Illawarra Flame Tree


shot with EF 24mm ƒ/1.4 *L* without CPL, overcast, flashed.

----------


## hwchoy

*Kigelia africana* - Sausage Tree


shot with EF 24mm ƒ/1.4 *L* without CPL, overcast.

----------


## benny

Love the last shot and the _Brachychiton acerifolius_. These are not the easiest subject to potray photographically. Besides composition, timing and lighting plays such a big part.

Are you going to do a close up series on their leaves as well?

Cheers,

----------


## hwchoy

> Love the last shot and the _Brachychiton acerifolius_. These are not the easiest subject to potray photographically. Besides composition, timing and lighting plays such a big part.
> 
> Are you going to do a close up series on their leaves as well?
> 
> Cheers,



leaves? not much leaves, the red stuff is the flower!  :Grin: 

I posted the flower close up in the Nature subforum http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=31298

----------


## benny

I was refering to the leaves of the various types of trees. Kind of an overview plus a close up as a complete set. Now that you mentioned, perhaps flowers as well!!!  :Grin:  

Cheers,

----------


## hwchoy

didn't know you are so interested in plants leh. I post my plants pix in the gardening/botany forum. ok perhaps I'll post some of them over here. In general I don't have close-up of leaves, only flowers, because morphologically close-up of leaves is not an important trait, and the general leaf-shape and arrangements can already be seen if you click on the pix and see the high-res versions.

----------


## kuching

> *Brachychiton acerifolius* - Illawarra Flame Tree
> 
> 
> shot with EF 24mm /1.4 *L* without CPL, overcast, flashed.


wah! I like this tree with red flowers!!! :Smile:

----------


## hwchoy

Mikey, see the flowers at the other thread.

----------


## hwchoy

> I was refering to the leaves of the various types of trees. Kind of an overview plus a close up as a complete set. Now that you mentioned, perhaps flowers as well!!!  
> 
> Cheers,


all my flower/plant pix (except orchids) are in the Galleria Botanica  :Grin:

----------


## Quixotic

> I just love trees, especially those free-standing and majestic trees with a well-formed crown. They are even more awesome when they flower. But how many people actually pay attention to all the myriads of species of trees around us?


Well, I do. Flame of the forest flowers are brillaint, and kapok trees are truly awesome. Used to climb trees whenever possible during the yesteryears, short ones of course.  :Razz: 

Thanks for the tree photos! Love them.

----------


## hwchoy

> Love the last shot and the _Brachychiton acerifolius_.


what in particular about the last shot?

----------


## benny

I think it's the overwhelming red amongst the green and also the spartan tree laden with red flowers, almost devoid of leaves. If it was a lone tree on a green plain, even more perfect.

Cheers,

----------


## hwchoy

I am confused, isn't the last shot, that of the Sausage Tree?  :Grin:

----------


## hwchoy

more tree shots, but now with CZ Vario Sonnar T* 28-85mm ƒ/3.3-4.5 manual lens for the wide shots, but without polariser, cannot fight with *L* lens

----------


## hwchoy

*Pangium edule* - Keluak Tree

this is the tree whose seeds are the "buah keluak" we use to make the Peranakan dish, Ayam Buah Keluak.

----------


## benny

Did you manage to get a CZ/EF adaptor to play with also? How is it?

Cheers,

----------


## hwchoy

*Lechythis ollaria* - Monkey Pot Tree

this tree is a relative of the Brazil Nut, and produces oily seeds which monkeys will eat when the "lid" of the fruit drops off (see close-up of the right hand fruit).

----------


## hwchoy

*Adenanthera bicolor* - Saga Hutan, Wicked Heart

----------


## hwchoy

*Podocarpus neriifolius* - Podo Bukit, Mountain Teak

this one has a curious fruiting structure looking similar to the Cashew Nut.

----------


## hwchoy

> Did you manage to get a CZ/EF adaptor to play with also? How is it?
> 
> Cheers,



yes I got an china-made adaptor, doesn't look very good and I suspect focusing to infinity is not achieved properly. need to get one of those german ones, but very hard to find and very expensive.

if you look at the EXIF of the images, those whose aperture are shown as "0.0" are shot with the CZ.




.

----------


## Elsa

Choy, I like your buah keluak photos. Can I use them for teaching?

----------


## barmby

Looking back.. the quality of this post , stand the test of time

----------


## tetrakid

How about Saga Seeds Tree? 

Did you notice any of such trees at the Botanic Gardens?

This tree drops those red seeds which used to be all over the place but nowadays seldom we see any.

----------


## barmby

Have. Bishan -AMK park...traffic junction right after AMK Ave 6 towards Marymount road ..the trees are on that side of the park where's there's Macdonald. 

No idea about Botanic garden, I don't go there, it is crazy packed on weekends. Moreover it's a small park. I don't see the reason when Bishan-AMK park is a giant park.

----------


## tetrakid

> Have. Bishan -AMK park...traffic junction right after AMK Ave 6 towards Marymount road ..the trees are on that side of the park where's there's Macdonald. 
> 
> No idea about Botanic garden, I don't go there, it is crazy packed on weekends. Moreover it's a small park. I don't see the reason when Bishan-AMK park is a giant park.


Yes it's such a giant park.

----------

